# What flex to get: regular vs senior



## Peter (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm looking for woods and irons, but I'm not sure whether to get regular vs senior shaft. Please help me determine what's ideal for me. 

Build = medium
Height = 5' 5"
Wrist to floor = 30.5"
Age = 43
Sex = male
Swing speed = 5 iron = 60-70, Driver = 80-85 using 460 CC 
Handicap = 25
Open/close face = I'm not sure but I tend to grip it very strong.
Outside-in/inside-out = more chance outside in..

I currently use big bertha II 415, 11 degree driver and 15 degree 3 wood and iron in callaway x-14. I trimmed the butt end by 3/4 inch all clubs and also made my irons flat by 2 degrees along with cutting 3/4 inch from the butt end. I'm not sure what this did to the flex and the swing weight.

I'm thinking about replacing all my set with regular shaft (probably in callaway line) but I want to make sure this is what I need before deciding.
Please help. Thank you.


----------

